# nice post war continental



## sam (Nov 16, 2018)

a friend of mine has a very nice original as you get early post war continental. This bike is exactly like it was when it rolled out the bike shop in San Antonio in 46(except for the tape rapping of the original cables that were starting to fray)


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 16, 2018)

@Schwinn499


----------



## bikerbluz (Nov 16, 2018)

Beautiful bike.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 16, 2018)

Nice bike in good condition. Seeing that frame pump add-on clamp tightened down on those nice down tube graphics is a little unnerving though.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 16, 2018)

Wow!! That’s gorgeous.


----------



## schwinnlax (Dec 20, 2018)

Amazing condition for a '40s lightweight.  These bikes are just beautiful.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 28, 2018)

Nice to see that someone took care of it all these years. Incredible to find a bike in this condition that is that old. Did your friend say if it was purchased from an original family member?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 28, 2018)

what a great bike! love the old "lightweights"


----------



## HARPO (Dec 29, 2018)

BTW...have your friend turn the handlebar bolt the other way. The nut should be at the bottom, showing the AS at the top...


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 29, 2018)

HARPO said:


> BTW...have your friend turn the handlebar bolt the other way. The nut should be at the bottom, showing the AS at the top...




It depends if it's flipped up or down. Head is probably keyed so it stays to that side.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 29, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> It depends if it's flipped up or down. Head is probably keyed so it stays to that side.
> 
> View attachment 926025




They are keyed on both sides. Bolt is simply upside down on that sweet ride.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 30, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> It depends if it's flipped up or down. Head is probably keyed so it stays to that side.
> 
> View attachment 926025




Here's a "BEFORE" photo of the second 40's Continental I purchased. Proof you just have to  remove the bolt and turn it upside down.


----------

